# Installing twin double hung in 2nd story



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Hi All,

Installing a new twin double hung in my 2nd story and had alot of trouble today. The window is very heavy and I'm looking for an alternative install idea. It's vinyl Simonton. Someone suggested removing the glass and getting the frame into the opening, nailing one corner, then put the glass back in before level and plumb. Wondering if there is anything wrong with this technique? Otherwise, I will have to rent equipment to lift the window and budget is tiiiiight. Let me know what you think.

MAtt


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what does it weigh and what are the dimensions?

how high?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Absolutely remove the sashes. 

Take the window inside the house and hand it out from the inside instead of up the ladder. 

Most importantly have a worthy helper, don’t even try if you’re not confident.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Going to the hospital with a broken back will not save you money.
With the sashes out, the frame is a breeze to handle. Second the helper suggestion also.
Ron


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

As Ron, and the other Ron said. 

"nailing one corner, then put the glass back in before level and plumb." ------- Nail the frame plumb and level --- then put the sashes back in. Mine *tip-in and remove* inside for cleaning anyway.... 
Hint- non-expanding foam.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for all help!

However, I overlooked the one about "worthy helper". I ended up with a "know it all" with an "I'll get that dam window in" attitude. BIG MISTAKE! I couldn't stop him fast enough. He tried slamming the window into place and knocked the frame out of square. What the  is a matter with people?? Made a call to the distributor and fortunately they will send a new frame out. Thank GOD! Many many lessons learned on my 1st home improvement project.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

luvdairish said:


> Thanks for all help!
> 
> However, I overlooked the one about "worthy helper". I ended up with a "know it all" with an "I'll get that dam window in" attitude. BIG MISTAKE! I couldn't stop him fast enough. He tried slamming the window into place and knocked the frame out of square. What the  is a matter with people?? Made a call to the distributor and fortunately they will send a new frame out. Thank GOD! Many many lessons learned on my 1st home improvement project.


 What do you mean he knocked the window out of square??? Did he crack the frame? If not, the "squaring" of the frame is up to installer. A large vinyl window frame is not rigid enough to just automatically be square. You need to make it that way and then fasten it.


----------



## luvdairish (May 30, 2010)

Turns out I was mistaken about him knocking the window out of square. Your comment about the lack of rigidness is absolutley spot on! The problem we encountered turned out to be the metal clips on the side of the sashes. They are used to tilt the window in and out for cleaning. But little did we know, they actually have a lip on them that holds the window frame in square (before the nail fin is secured). So we just had to flex the vinyl frame in on the sides and then slide in the sash locking the frame in square.

I will NEVER EVER forget that detail as long as I live! It cost us hours trying to figure out. :wallbash:


----------

